# field dress turkey



## bmxfire37

how should i go about dressign a turkey?


----------



## singlesix

I usually clean out the insides and take them home. Don't bother trying to pluck the louse infested things, just skin it. Drape some strips of bacon over it and throw it in the oven.

By the way, nice signature!!


----------



## bmxfire37

yea but field dressign it, where to cut how to remove innards ect...


----------



## Chuck Smith

Have you every done it to a duck or pheasant? It is the same.

Hunting in Home state:
I leave mine whole until I get home. Then I skin it. Take the meat off the legs and then take the meat of the breast with a fillet knife. (when I don't have to transport anymore.)

If you have to transport (hunting in another state):

Skin it, Cut the wings off at the joint. Cut the head off. Cut 1 foot off at the joint. (other foot should have the tag.) Then just reach up its back side and pull out guts from cavity. Wash and put ice in cavity and around bird. Put in cooler and Head for home.


----------



## mrmcgee

What I do and alot of guys I have talked to do too is cut out the breasts and leave the rest for the coyotes. The meat isn't that much or that good to mess with anything else. Here in MO we can check ours in by phone so I do that before I do anything to the bird!


----------



## Yelp softly

Make a small split in the skin on the breast bone and pull the skin apart like you're skining a squirrel. When you pull the skin apart, you can see the breast plain as day. Cut each breast half off the bone. Always keep Ziploc bags in the truck. Next pull the skin off the legs and keep each leg and thigh by cutting it off it the hip socket. A lot of guys do throw the leg and thigh meat away. That's wasteful. The legs and thigh are dark meat and tough as boot leather. Cook it in a crock pot all day long while you're at work. When you get home the meat will be so tender that it falls off the bone. Cook it in a soup or stew. It's great.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

I,m with yelp. I would just about get in a fight over the leg quarters.

Here's what you do... seperate the drumsticks and thighs. Put in a pot of boiling water for 2 hours. You will have to add more water... Pull meat out and separate from tendons.

Add a can of French Onion soup and a can of cream of potato soup to the broth that you saved. Add a bag of frozen soup veggies. Ad a sliced onion and salt/pepper to taste. Put cleaned meat back in and cook for 1 hour. Add a cut bell pepper, 3 sticks of celery (chopped) and a medium chopped potato. Let cook for 30 min or until desired consistancey.

This is the BEST vegetable soup you will ever have.


----------



## Yelp softly

That sounds good, I'll have to try it.

I make a stew using canned chicken broth and a can of tomato sauce and a can of corn and a can of lima beans, several boiled potatoes and a chicken buillion cube and salt and pepper for seasoning. The tomato sauce and potatoes make it a little thicker than a soup.


----------

